# Filstar XP2 on 5G



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm exploring my equipment options as I prepare to move from a 55G tank to a 5G nano. I currently have a Rena Filstar XP2 on the 55G and I was thinking of using it on the 5G. Obviously as is, the current is way way too strong for a 5G, but I was thinking of adding a bypass valve between the inlet and outlet tubing close to the filter. That way I can open or close that valve to increase or decrease the amount of water that bypasses the tank and simply get's recirculated in the filter between the inlet and outlet tubing. That way I can reduce the flow without putting lots of back pressure on the pump.

Does that sound like a good idea? The only thing that I can think of that might be a problem is oxygen depletion in the water that's being recirculated since there will be about 2/3 of the water flow that would go thru the filter a handful of times before ever making it to the tank to get oxygenated all the while bacteria are using the oxygen in it.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Try covering the intake with some filter material or a sponge. I'm sure that will dramatically reduce the flow. I don't know what effect that has on the life of the pump but I notice quite a decrease of flow when I do it to prevent shrimp from entering.

I don't know about the valve idea as I've never attempted something like that. 

Hopefully someone else has a better idea.


----------

